# Who just landed at ASU London?



## Michael OLeary (30 May 2008)

This was taken two minutes ago after the hel passed over my house to the ASU London landing field.

Looks like it's a pick-up rather than a delivery.


----------



## Sf2 (30 May 2008)

LFCA commander or something?  Those types of flights happen all the time.....


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 May 2008)

Actually, flights into London aren't all that common.  As a matter of fact, Comd LFCA was here yesterday, travelling by road.


----------



## Sf2 (30 May 2008)

well then, unless you have xray binoculars, it'll be pretty difficult to tell who's on that bird.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 May 2008)

Then again, if I really wanted to know, I'd walk over to the headquarters when I go to work and ask someone.


----------



## Jorkapp (30 May 2008)

There was one last year while I was there. Couldn't see who was involved, but it was also a pick-up. Might this be an annual occurence?


----------



## OldSolduer (30 May 2008)

Wasn't Santa Claus was it?


----------



## beenthere (31 May 2008)

Scarey. Military activity on the increase in London. :warstory:


----------



## Strike (31 May 2008)

Chances are good it was just a VIP flt, flying some Col or higher rank somewhere.  They happen all the time.  Nothing strange or out of the ordinary about it.  Can't recall off the top of my head what was going on.  Funny feeling it was the Comd LFCA though.

The higher ups will generally try and get helo flt rather than road trips when they can so they don't waste a whole day of work driving around and dealing with traffic.  I once flew the CLS from Ottawa to Kingston, then Montreal and return as he had 2 meetings that day to go to.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jun 2008)

Hmmm....it looks black....and I can't see a registration number....if this were a video, we could see if the tail lights are pulsating with the tell-tale sign of a malfunctioning flux-capacitor....





 ;D


----------



## forcerecon85 (2 Jun 2008)

I'm sorry I missed that! I normally run out of the house when I hear a helo but its normally the ornge air ambulance coming or going to university hospital. Where was it Michael? At the airport or near Worsley?


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jun 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I missed that! I normally run out of the house when I hear a helo but its normally the ornge air ambulance coming or going to university hospital. Where was it Michael? At the airport or near Worsley?



As the photo shows, it landed at Wolseley Barracks. It also lifted off again a few minutes later after taking on passengers.


----------



## lone bugler (2 Jun 2008)

theres a helipad at wosley? If my observations are right that's the left corner of the HQ building right? probably some top brass inspecting the brigade although most usual entrance / exit


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Jun 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but you don't need a helipad to land a helo.  A patch of flat ground will suffice.

Max


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jun 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

> *theres a helipad at wosley?* If my observations are right that's the left corner of the HQ building right? probably some top brass inspecting the brigade although most usual entrance / exit



Sure there is, the technical term for it in the Army is "field".

Perhaps you could have used your powers of observation to also note these comments:



			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Actually, flights into London aren't all that common.  As a matter of fact, Comd LFCA was here yesterday, travelling by road.





			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> As the photo shows, it landed at Wolseley Barracks. It also lifted off again a few minutes later after taking on passengers.


----------

